# relaxation tapes



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

does anyone know of any relaxation tapes, maybe specifically aimed at IBS-C that actually help. At this point I am so stressed I can barely cope. I need help or I am really going to crack. My IBS has set off a round of Interstitial cysititis symptoms so bad that they did surgery yesterday to take biopsies. I am peeing every few minutes and the pressure from the IBS gas is making it worse. The urologist said I have to get the IBS under control. He is doing a spinal MRI to see if some nerves are screwed up by the bladder or bowel. Anyone had this? Did it show anything? I think a good relaxation tape may help but I wonder if any are actually aimed at constipation. I know that sounds weird, but I am in a vicious cycle.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you investigated physical therapy. I recently started looking at IC (I have gotten levator ani) and it seems ot be due to pelvic floor dysfunction. Any relaxation (meditation tape ) may help. Some positive affirmation may also help. I have tried to tell myself over and over again that with my thoughts I can at least minimize the pain. It helps (especailly after reading headache in the pelvis/paradoxical relaxation). The only problem is that sometimes I get a lot of anger frustration on a) why God chose me to go through all this (I was a very active healthy person until a year ago)







people around me not understanding what I am going through


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the for IBS (usually not just for IBS-C) relaxation tapes tend to be the self-hypnosis kind.Self-hypnosis is one kind of relaxation. I'd recommend Mike's tapes as it has things that have relieving constipation as part of the package. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Check out this link regarding the IBS Audio Program and its use with IBS patients with constipation:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=13786Feel free to ask any questions - we have had some folks who have been helped, though you need to be patient - the program includes relaxation processes as well as control of motility rate within the protocol.Hope that helped a bit!


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. I have ordered the tapes and will let you know if they help me. I know it will take time, but I am hopeful and willing to try just about anything.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

For something cheaper, you can try the "Creating Calm in Your Life" CD by Rivka Simmons. It's 4 separate 15-minute long mediations. Even if you aren't good at following the muscle relaxing, etc., it's soothing to listen to her voice!


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestion. I can use all the calm I can get! I ordered both sets of tapes. It would be cheaper than all these meds and doctor visits if a little calm and stress reduction would help the IBS-C.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

That's great - I always say do whatever you can to help yourself! But just so you are aware, the IBS Audio Program is designed to work as a progress over 100 days and does indeed address constipation specifically - it was designed to be used with other options such as medication, however not with another hypnotherapy program. You may want to consider this for your optimum progress. The first session is for learning how to relax, does progressive muscle relaxation and and also helps you to get used to the hypnotherapy process as well as to keep further symptoms at bay, the second session deals specifically with the constipation and is most successful when all the sessions are followed according to the schedule. The third session deals with pain issues - and the fourth and fifth session work on other areas as well as encapsulating and reinforcing all progress. If you have any quesions about the process, don't hesitate to ask!The other CD sounds wonderful too, and I am sure is very helpful, it won't hurt you to listen to these sessions as well, but it may confuse or slow down the process a bit.All the best to you! Take care.


----------

